# Enermax Liqtech TR4



## Papergrinch (12. Mai 2018)

Hi,

da es ja momentan doch ziemlich warm wieder wird und es unterm Dach erst recht ganz schön reinhaut überleg ich momentan meine Kühlung für meinen Threadripper entweder noch mal um nen weiteren Kühlkörper auszubauen, oder mir eben die AiO Kühlung aus dem Titel zu besorgen...
Was mich allerdings interessiert ist inwieweit der Stromverbrauch von so ner AiO höher ist, als der von einem Luftkühler.
Momentan hab ich im Rechner:
Dark Power Pro 11 650W
Threadripper 1950X
GTX1080 Gainward Golden Phoenix
CT2050MX300 2TB, CT256MX100 256 GB, WD20PURX 2TB(Festplatten)
4x 16GB Vengeance LPX 3000CL15

Ich frag mich jetzt ob das Dark Power Pro mit seinen 650 Watt noch ausreichend ist um das Ganze am Leben zu halten?!

Die CPU soll dabei auf etwa 3,8 3,9 GHz laufen und der RAM bei etwa 3000MHz
Wenn ich hier zu viel von dem Netzteil verlange würd ich mich schon eher nochmal für nen zweiten Lüfter entscheiden...
Ansonsten würd's der Liqtech TR4 240 werden

Gruß Paper


----------



## ASD_588 (12. Mai 2018)

> Die CPU soll dabei auf etwa 3,8 3,9 GHz laufen und der RAM bei etwa 3000MHz


Uff ob das die AIO packt müsstest du testen da die cpu ab haus schon 180TDP hat wen du jezt noch übertaktest bist du bestimmt bei 220 TDP aufwärts.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Mai 2018)

Das DP 11 und die AIO kommen damit klar.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Mai 2018)

Papergrinch schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings interessiert ist inwieweit der Stromverbrauch von so ner AiO höher ist, als der von einem Luftkühler.



Ne Monster CPU und sich darum Gedanken machen 

So ne Pumpe hat ne Aufnahme von max 5W....


----------



## Papergrinch (13. Mai 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ne Monster CPU und sich darum Gedanken machen
> 
> So ne Pumpe hat ne Aufnahme von max 5W....



Ja stimmt irgendwie schon 

Ja ich hab nix zum Verbrauch von so ner Pumpe gefunden und hab dann aber den Netzteil Kalkulator von BeQuiet zu Rate gezogen und mir dann schon fast das Gleiche gedacht


----------

